# How to get to The States



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello evry one,

Im 20, 3 years experience in PSV Trades, (public service vehicles), a level 3 nvq in auto electrics (which is quite rare to find) ans im an affiliate member of the I.M.I (institute of the motor Industry). 

Id really like to move over to america, ive wanted to live there since i was 10 but now i am ready to move.

Can i get in by buying an allready established business? as i have found quite a few good oppertunities?

If not can i get a work sponsor and how do i do this?

Finally, if neither of those work, where are all the american ladies! 

thanks, billy


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Since you mentioned buying a business (I don't know if this is possible under the investment visa but someone else can advise) how much money are you talking about? For $500K you can basically buy a green card via the investment visa, but apparently these particular visa types are scrutinised heavily due to fraud, so definitely have your ducks in a row before you even attempt it.

Work sponsor in your case, the odds unfortunately would be slim to none. A possible exception would be an intracompany transfer if you worked for a large multi-national. 

The American girls are in America :| (well, or Australia in my case)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Setting up a business will require at a very minimum $150k in the bank. Have you got that sort of money for a third-class visa? And the visas worth having start at over triple that. 

Chances of work sponsorship are as close to zero as to make no difference.

American ladies may indeed be your only realistic chance.


----------



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

What would happen if you were to buy a business of a small size but with US employees. would you be entitled to work there aslong as you own the business?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebound said:


> What would happen if you were to buy a business of a small size but with US employees. would you be entitled to work there aslong as you own the business?


Yep -- but as a rule of thumb you're not going to get a visa without $150k down as an absolute minimum, and $250k would be closer to the mark. The money down must be yours -- it can't be a loan against the business.

The visa is the E2 -- and it is a non-immigrant visa, i.e. the business goes, you go!


----------

